# First sig in a while



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I didn't really focus to much on flow or anything really, was experimenting. 
(Note: mune is my alias on a gfx forum)


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Composure said:


> I didn't really focus to much on flow or anything really, was experimenting.
> (Note: mune is my alias on a gfx forum)


COMP how u been man long time no talk brother..


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Just been busy the past few months with the police academy and getting ready for upcoming classes. How you been Niko? Btw congrats on the Gfx HOF introduction.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

So are you the real big guy or the guy that does sound effects?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

The real big guy that does sound effects.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sig = Sick
Krejci = Sick
Bruins = Not so sick lol


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Sig = Sick
> Krejci = Sick
> Bruins = Not so sick lol


D:

At least you like Krejci, haha.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Composure said:


> Just been busy the past few months with the police academy and getting ready for upcoming classes. How you been Niko? Btw congrats on the Gfx HOF introduction.


Thats good man Congrats i hope you do well brother, Im good just been working and living you know..and thanks man i appreciate it..


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Thats good man Congrats i hope you do well brother, Im good just been working and living you know..and thanks man i appreciate it..


Thanks man. :thumbsup:


----------

